# Diffuser... Where do you like to stick it!!??



## Arana (19 Oct 2007)

I'm about to add a JBL CO2 system to my tank and was wondering what the current thinking was on diffuser placement, i was going to stick it under the filter intake but is likely to interfear with the anarobic bacteria in the filter medium in any way? i'm now thinking it may be better to put it under the spray bar to wash the tiny bubbles over the plants :?  :? 

What works for you guys?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Oct 2007)

If Im using a disk diffuser I like to shove it under the spray bar for exactly that reason, or under a powerhead outflow.. currently im using an inline diffuser on the filter inlet which works lovely but Id really like that nifty japanese thing AE sells.. but Id need a mortgage!!!


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 Oct 2007)

On my nano I have the diffuser under the filter spray bar, blowing CO2 mist around the tank.

On my 120l, I have the diffuser under the filter inlet, being sucked through the filter for greater residence time, and no CO2 mist blowing around the tank.

I believe the most efficient method is considered to be the CO2 mist blowing around the tank, as CO2 comes directly in to contact with the plant leaves in gaseous form. Plants use gaseous CO2 more readily than its aqeous form.

Personally, I just don`t like to have all the mist blowing around the tank.

Matt, what Gucci diffuser are you talking about, the inline Cal Aqua?

Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Oct 2007)

Dave:

yeah that ones lovely to.. George was telling me about one that Richard gave him from Japan, hes got it on his 4 footer at the moment.  sounds fabulous, but its Â£35 or something.. not much I konw in the diffuser market but alot for a poor me! lol


----------



## Arana (20 Oct 2007)

MMMmmm inline Cal Aqua... nice!
Maybe if we are all good Father Christmas will bring us one, until then my Rhinox 5000 is under the spray bar.

Thanks all


----------



## ulster exile (20 Oct 2007)

You know I used to think perhaps people exagerrated the importance of having the diffuser placed under the spraybar, or somewhere else where the CO2 bubbles could be pushed back into the water, but since I've moved my diffuser to under the spraybar I simply cannot believe the difference it has made.

I must be quite sad (no comments please) but I have been known to spend quite a while just staring at the bubbles rising from the diffuser into the flow from the spraybar and back down to the substrate.

Unfortunately the diffuser looks ugly where it's at but hey, does the job!


----------

